# ITALY | Projects & Constructions in Smaller Cities



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*ITALY*
This thread is about projects in all over Italy, in particular projects in lesser-known and smaller cities of Italy.

Let's start with the first project.

--------------------------------------

*Eboli Industrial Area Redevelopment Eboli (SA), Campania*










The project consist in offices and a commercial area, with a 346-places underground parking lot and a 780-places parking lot on the ground.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Apulia Square Lecce (LE), Apulia*










The project consists in offices, commercial area and a large shopping center, with more than 700-places underground parking lot and a public square.

----

The plot at March 2015, after the discover of an ancient Roman church, that will be dismantled to make place at the project and will be rebuild in another place.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Palazzo degli Specchi Redevelopment Ferrara (FE), Emilia-Romagna*










This project consists in the redevelopment of the Palazzo degli Specchi, abandoned since some years now, making some residential unity and offices and open some new stores.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bolzano Cable Car* *Bolzano (BZ), Trentino Alto Adige*










Designed by Snohetta Studio, the cable car will scale the Virgolo cliff in the foothills of the Alps, reestablishing a link that was broken when the town's previous cable car line closed in 1976.










The base ring, which cantilevers over a hill, will be entered via a large escalator. Visitors will be able to look back down over Bolzano as they ascend. From there they will board one of 16 cars, the cabins of which will each hold eight passengers, and be transported up the mountain in just over a minute.










The upper ring will include a 120-seat restaurant, a bar, and an exhibition and event space all topped by a "mountain plaza," a large open-air viewing platform that could also host concerts or markets. "The scale feels right for the city," Lüth said. The upper platform is about 180 metres above the centre of town. Both rings will be clad in local marble, which will help tie the futuristic-looking forms to their site. The ring-shaped forms underscore the panoramic, 360 degree views.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Messner Mountain Museum (MMM Corones)* *Plan de Corones (BZ), Trentino Alto Adige*










Zaha Hadid designed the Messner Mountain Museum at Plan de Corones, embedded within Mount Kronplatz. 










The MMM Corones adds a further cultural and educational element to this popular Alpine destination. MMM Corones design is carved within the mountain and informed by the geology and topography of its context. A sharp glass canopy, like a fragment of glacial ice, rises from the rock to mark and protect the museum’s entrance. 



















A cascading ramp connects the exhibition spaces and creates dynamic volumes of circulation throughout three levels of temporary exhibitions, presentation areas and a small auditorium, enabling the museum to showcase its permanent exhibition together with objects, images and tools from Messner’s archive. 



















MMM Corones offers 240-degree views across expansive mountain landscapes that include the Zillertal Alps, the Dolomites and the Marmolada glacier. Glazed apertures and viewing balcony are specifi cally oriented to ensure the museum’s interiors are primarily naturally lit while also maintaining the design’s labyrinthine trajectory within the mountain; incorporating and expressing the power of the natural tectonic system it is a part of.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Arts Center & Museum Reggio Calabria (RC), Calabria*










Located directly on the 3-km large Strait of Messina, this project by Zaha Hadid will mark the city of Reggio Calabria.


























The museum (13,400sqm) draws inspiration from the organic form of starfish, using a radial symmetry to coordinate communication amongst the various spaces: exhibition area, restoration facilities, archive, aquarium, library.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Marina d'Arechi Salerno (SA), Campania*










Santiago Calatrava designed a sailing club and a connection bridge as a center-piece for the new 'Marina d'Arechi', off the coast of Salerno. The project consist of a 'Club Nautico' building containing commercial units, restaurants, bars and a sailing club. The building is located in a shallow sea basin, about 30 m off-shore between the sea promenade and the marina.










A suspension cable bridge provides access from the mainland to the marina while also serving as the primary connection and entrance to the Club Nautico building at level one. The Pylon which serves to hold the suspension cables stands 100 m high and is counter balanced by a 200 m long steel roof structure in the form of a leaf, which hangs over the Club Nautico, shading the building and large roof terraces.










The Club Nautico stands in the center of a large sea basin between the coast and the marina. The 20 m high complex is shaped in plan like a yacht, with four floors and a large terrace on level three as well as a large roof deck. This building which holds around 7000 sqm, is divided in half with commercial units for retail and restaurants on the lower two levels, and Sailing club on the upper level and roof deck, with panoramic views toward the Mediterranean over the marina and toward the land over new landscaped gardens. The building's main circulation is via an arched exterior gallery that runs the length of the building. The entire façade has been designed with a movable lamella system which protects the building from the warm Italian Sun.










The suspension cable bridge is approximately 105 m, 10.9 m wide and 1.6 m deep. It serves as the gateway to the marina, with two lanes of light vehicular traffic and a pedestrian walkway. The bridge also supports two smaller, 30 m long and 3.5 m wide pedestrian bridges which act as the main entrances to the Club Nautico Building at level one. The bridge is supported along its length by 16 cables hung at 5 m spacing from a 100 m high steel pylon and at either end by sculpted concrete abutments. In the centre of the bridge, a steel arm projecting from the base of the pylon provides lateral stability for the bridge.

Along the seashore, a gently curving promenade sweeps around the northern side of the Club Nautico. Backed by a strip of small bars, kiosks, an amphitheatre and technical infrastructure for the main building, the promenade faces out toward the sea, reflecting the Club Nautico Building. Park and Parking: Raised above the promenade and kiosks on the same level as the bridge, a public park with local flora and palm trees will provide respite and become an important entry feature to the rest of the development. The park will frame views over the promenade and kiosks toward the Club Nautico and the Gulf of Salerno. Behind the park, adjacent to the main road, a 400-car bays will provide sufficient parking for visitors.










The building is accessed via small bridges at ground level from both the shore and the marina. The complex can also be accessed via two connection bridges linking the main bridge with the Club Nautico at level one. Both connections will be accessible for pedestrians as well as light traffic for drop-off and delivery. The main internal circulation of the building has been located on the north facade creating an open gallery which will serve all retail and restaurant units.

The promenade with the kiosks and bars, the parking facilities, the park as well as the bridges are all accessible for the public. The Club Nautico building will also hold public commercial retail units. Movable lamellas on the façade will make it possible to control the amount of sunlight during the day in the Club Nautico building. All the commercial units have been placed along the south façade in order to have natural lighting for all units. At night, the park and promenade will be well lit. The steel bridge, pylon and bridge cables will be illuminated to provide a spectacular ambience and a new landmark for Salerno.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Torre Hotel and Conference Centre Scandicci (FI), Tuscany*










This 120-meters tower is just outside the city of Florence, in Scandicci.
There will be a 4-stars hotel, a congress centre, a panoramic restaurant at the top and a skybar.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bari Centrale Bari (BA), Apulia*

Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas designed Bari Centrale, with the goal to promote the transformation of the city, using the reorganization of the railway area which has long acted as a rift that cuts through the city, as the starting point for its transformation. The site of the project stretches over an area of 78 hectares which is divided into 7 segments. The project desires to solve the issue of the fracture of the city of Bari in a radical way through the design of a large city park with promenade views of the city and the sea, which acts as the connective tissue of the entire project. Without burying the rail track, the project aims at the rebirth of a strongly degraded area and pass through a large elevated park, 3 km long with an east-west bike path. 










The sub-sector of the barrack Rossani, composed of 5 buildings has been assigned an important role. It will become the cultural center of the city of Bari with spaces for social gatherings in a green area. Existing buildings will be restored without altering the architectural shape. Their function will be related to culture and arts. The building positioned at the center of the park (1400 square meters) will host the municipal offices. The building D will host workshops for artists and fellows of the Academy of Fine Arts in Bari; the building E (2930 sqm) will become the city's public library with specialized sections devoted to the visual arts, theater, music and architecture, the building F (2,184 sqm) is transformed into a huge exhibition space for temporary exhibitions and will support the educational activities of the Academy of Fine Arts. The building H (2890 square meters) will host residencies for artists, actors, contract professors, scholars and students of the academy linked to European programs of cultural exchange. The ground floor will also house a café open to the public and immersed in the park. It will include the construction of an underground parking with 800 seats, located in the northern edge of the Park Rossani near the new Central Station.



















At the center of the regular structure of the barrack, will arise the auditorium / performance center with a capacity of about 1,000 seats. The architectural shape of the elliptical performance center generates a volume from soft geometries that deliberately contrasts with the rigidity of existing buildings. A multi-purpose building that can accommodate a variety of events and activities such as concerts, theater, conferences, exhibitions and film screenings. Common areas, the cafeteria and the foyer are fully glazed in order to create a relationship of continuity between inside and outside. The wood will be the outer skin of the structure of the facade of the building in order to be in harmony with the park and vegetation.










The city of music will be built at the south-west of the park. The function is already defined by the presence of the Auditorium Nino Rota. The existing structure also plays a supporting role at the Conservatory Niccolo Piccinni. The project proposes to shape a genuine city of music providing for the enlargement of about 2000 square meters of the conservatory with a new building that will house a 400-seat auditorium and music school. Furthermore it is also planned to build an area for outdoor concerts with 400 seats. The park of music because of the new structure planned by the master plan is easily accessible from the city center.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Corso Martiri della Libertà Catania (CT), Sicily*










A new project conceived as link of Catania historic center and the waterfront. The intention is to restore a 240,000 sqm area of the city with new public and private functions.










The masterplan is inspired by the hanging gardens of Babylon and the Catania's culture of green space. The project involves the construction of a large urban garden acting as liaison between the city and the sea and with the functions of mending between the two neighboring districts. Inside, a green axis (pedestrian and bicycle) will emerge, forming a new town boulevard and new pedestrian plazas. 










Facing the boulevard will be a series of low buildings, stepped with garden terraces, intended as shops and more urban scale functions of (cinema, theater, museum). At the end there will be space for residential buildings and a hotel with an iconic presence.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Notarbartolo Complex Palermo (PA), Sicily*










The 144-meters tower will be the tallest in Sicily. This project will contain shopping centers, a new street (Notarbartolo Avenue), underground parking lots and 600 residential units.
_*Official Render:* still to be released._


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*PP1 Padua (PD), Veneto*

The project provides for a 110 m office tower (28 floors), with other cultural, residential and commercial buildings around green areas and a new plaza, unifying innovative materials and the tradition of the Italian piazzas.


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Seoul Korea thanx for opening this thread 

Italy and Croatia are practically neighbors but we don't know nothing about projects in smaller italian cities.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous! I hope see them built!


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Mediopadana AV Station Reggio nell'Emilia (RE), Emilia-Romagna*

Also if completed in 2013, for me it is one honorable mention in this thread.
I think this is one of the best example of a modern railway station.










4-km south of Reggio nell'Emilia, this project by Santiago Calatrava is called "Mediopadana" for its position, right at the middle of the Padana Valley and represent the only one HighSpeed Railway station between Bologna and Milan.


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Seoul_Korea said:


> *Notarbartolo Complex Palermo (PA), Sicily*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if this project is still alive. Anyway, it would be the tallest tower in Italy outside Milan and Turin.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Messina Waterfront Messina (ME), Sicily*

design: Urban Future Organization, Benedetto Camerana, Gianluca Ardiri (architecture), IDROTEC s.r.l. (marine works), Erika Skabar (landscaping), Alfredo Natoli (geology), Marcello D’Alia (infrastructures).

The masterplan redesigns with a sustainable approach the waterfront of the city of Messina for a total area of about 830,000 square meters. It is one of the most ambitious urban regeneration beachfront project at international scale. The project aims to achieve a real connection of the city with its coastal area. It includes a new infrastructure system, residential areas surrounded by greenery overlooking the Strait, an area with predominantly productive services, malls, cultural buildings, mixed use tower, the marina, and an urban park.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The Ring Villa San Giovanni (RC), Calabria*

design: Daniel Libeskind

The Ring is a mix-use building to host marina, touristic point, restaurants, shops and more, and it is conceived as a sort of gateway for Sicily.









































































The Ring is conceived as part of the Bridge over the Strait of Messina (3300 m).


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

mmmm never built...


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Treviso Towers Treviso (TV), Veneto*

Two commercial towers in the Southern part of the city of Treviso: the West Tower of 14 floors and the East Tower of 13 floors.


















They include commercial facilities and offices. The podium is already under construction.


----------



## CHIsentinel (Feb 7, 2006)

Great thread with some incredible projects!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Maritime Terminal Salerno (SA), Campania*



















Designed by Zaha Hadid, the new maritime terminal echoes the oyster -its hard shell enclosing soft, fluid elements within. Key focal points - ticket desks, restaurant, waiting room - steer passengers from ground level to upper deck boarding points. By night the terminal's 'glow' functions almost as a lighthouse for this ancient port city. Café and shops are included in the building.



















The terminal will be completed, inaugurated within few weeks :cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## ChinaBRICS (Jul 10, 2015)

Seoul_Korea said:


> *Apulia Square Lecce (LE), Apulia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want to cry!

I don't what's worst, if the project 70s like itself or destroying so well preserved ruins.

It's one of the worst projects I've ever seen.

The rest of projects are good or very good, but I don't understand why in Campania there's money for building private loisir harbours but not a single penny for beaches requalification.

I the more I think of it, less I understand why Naples isn't the most turistical city in the world guys. It has everything and more.

The only explanation I find is it has the worst politicians in the world.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Valdostana University Aosta (AO), Aosta Valley*

The project provides for the recovery and transformation of a total area of +56,000 sqm. The area is included in an important and strategic strip of land close to the urban center.










The project involves the conservation and recovery of the main existing buildings and the construction of two new buildings that, while respecting the setting of the original floor plan, rebuild the whole area, opening it to the city and hosting in the most efficient way the spaces dedicated to education and to the common activities of the various faculties, in order to meet all the functional requirements as well as to make it immediately recognizable as a contemporary landmark of the city of Aosta. 










The new project strengthens the cultural activities, extends the heritage of green areas and integrates it up to be a system that runs through the city. Organization functions are favored in the university and each building has therefore set its functional autonomy.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Futur-E: How Italians will give new life to 23 former power plants*
*Regions involved in the project: 
Piedmont, Lombardy, Liguria, Veneto, Emilia Romagna, Tuscany, Umbria, Marche, Lazio, Campania, Molise, Apulia, Calabria, Sicily, Sardinia*








The Alessandria power plant that Enel has decided to close could become an amusement park for extreme sports. And the colossal plant in Porto Tolle, in the upper end of the Po Delta, could become a gorgeous luxury resort, with a restaurant on the smokestack 250 meters up, from which you can make out the shape of Istria jutting out into Adriatic on clear days. And the Piombino plant, which fed the Tuscan steel industry, could be turned into a designer outlet. These are some of the projects for the 23 old and uncompetitive plants that Enel has decided to close and sell. Some are already well defined. For example, the Venice Marghera plant has already been sold and will become a logistics center, since it already had the train tracks, the docks and it is within easy reach of the motorway and airport. Other projects are still just in the idea stage, while some are just starting to take form. 

Another twenty or so plants will follow a similar path, because other electricity companies (like Edison) are looking into ways to get rid of their now-useless facilities. Enel, for some plants, has begun a sale procedure. But the most common means is the competition of ideas. For every facility that is to be closed, Enel opens a tender notice open to all, an open contest of creativity. When the contest finishes, the three best projects are selected (the mayor is also in the commission) and given cash prizes, while two other projects receive honorable mentions.

The competition for the small Alessandria plant just ended, approximately 200 proposals were sent in from professional groups, institutions, civic bodies and associations. The winning idea proposes an extreme-sport-themed amusement park, with conference spaces (in the water treatment tank), areas for climbing and scuba diving (the fuel tanks: rock walls on the outside and water on the inside), areas for skateboarding and mountain biking, and a skydiving simulator and so on. But research and innovation centers, or even a clinic (the other selected projects) could emerge in Alessandria. Some plants are so vast that they could accommodate multiple ideas. In the case of Montalto di Castro (Viterbo) there are 330 hectares. 

In Porto Tolle, the extremely valuable resort sees the renovation of the colossal industrial structures, but also cultivations of algae for cosmetics and food supplements. In Piombino, one thousand people could be employed at the designer label mall. Montalto di Castro has collected various proposals for big data centers, but the projects are still being developed. In Pietrafitta, in Umbria, there are contacts for investments in the production of high capacity batteries for electric “storage.” While for the facilities in Carpi (Modena) and Camerata Picena (Ancona) it is most probable that solutions will be limited to simply selling the property.

Augusta (Siracusa) and Campo Marino (Capobasso) are still in the phase of collecting proposals and ideas that are not defined in detail, but may see the development of cultural centers, museums or technological centers. While the plants in Rossano Calabro and Bastardo, Umbria are yet to be defined. The old coal plant in Genoa, next to the lighthouse, will remain active for many more months but could become a museum or an attraction open to all, seeing as it is located in an area of the City and the Port Authority. For La Spezia's coal plant, the future is even more vague, considering that it will certainly continue to produce kilowatt hours throughout 2017, therefore the entire disposal process will take years.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ravello Auditorium Ravello (SA), Campania*

















Designed by Oscar Niemeyer, the avant-garde auditorium for the festival venue of Ravello on Italy‘s Amalfi Coast creates a futuristic vision. Similar to a bird‘s nest, the naturally curving round construction seems to sit on the edge of the coast.

















The rows of seating are arranged as in an amphitheatre and slope down in the direction of the sea. Reminiscent of portholes, two large window or façade openings above the stage and as an entrance afford magnificent views of the sea and the surroundings from the inside.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bari Waterfront Bari (BA), Apulia*








The southern city of Bari aims to be like other European cities (Copenhagen or Barcelona, for example). 








In plans that were unveiled on Saturday and for which the local government has secured funds, the ambitious € 230 million project will "reconnect" the historic centre with the Adriatic sea -where there are restaurants and cafes with outdoor seating, apartments, hotels, museums and more- through various redevelopments that will make the seafront more liveable for residents and tourists. 

*PHASE 1
Lungomare Imperatore Augusto, Molo S. Antonio, Molo S. Nicola*_
What exactly is going to change?

















*Fewer cars and more public transports*
Roads will be shrunk from four lanes to two, to create more room for pedestrians and cyclists. A new 'fast lane' is to be introduced for buses, called linea del mare, or 'sea line', as well as an electric tram connecting the centre to the waterfront.








*More bicycles*
New paths will be built specifically for cyclists and runners. The architects behind the project have examined data from route-tracking apps, and found that the waterfront is the most popular area for these activities, but currently it is not well-adapted to non-motorists.








*A swimming pool*
Along the Augusto Imperatore stretch of the waterfront and opposite Bari's archaeological museum, a new pier will be built with tiered steps providing easy access to the sea. There will be a solarium, a berth for kayaks, small boats for hire, and a pool enclosed within the floating walkway to allow safe swimming.








*Pedestrian-friendly walkways*
Several of Bari's port areas will be wholly pedestrianized, including the Santo-Spirito Palese and St Nicola piers. The walkways will be made of wooden, storm-proof resin. Redevelopments in other areas will include new public beaches and extending the city's piers to create pedestrian walkways as well as leisure facilities.


























*Culture*
Work has already begun on redeveloping the gardens and squares along the Lungomare Nazario Sauro as well as the transformation of the Margherita Theatre into a contemporary art exhibition space. Making the waterfront more accessible will also mean more opportunities for businesses located there; for example, the fish market on the Sant'Antonio jetty may be restored, and the pedestrianization of other jetties will provide possibilities for the sale of fresh fish, as well as other businesses including boat hire and food.​_


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Great!


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

On September 10, 2016, *the new cable-stayed bridge on the North-South axis of Bari* (Apulia) was inaugurated.
Length: 626 m 
Pylon height: 71 m


































Not my pics


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*PRIMO​*











_*[*]Location* | Via Braccio Martello, Lecce (LE), Apulia_
_*[*]No. of floors* | 1 Basement + 1 Ground + 6 Floors_
_*[*]Use* | Residential & Retail + Underground parking_
_*[*]Construction started in* | 2015 (following the demolition of an abandoned structure.)_
_*[*]Construction will end in* | 2017_
_*[*]Architect* | Re.De S.r.l._


http://youtu.be/dtrZ9sbVz_E | First phase of construction.
http://www.re-de.com/lavori/lecce-via-braccio-martello/ | Source


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Arena di Verona Verona, Veneto*

The ancient Roman amphitheater built in 30 AD, one of the symbols of the city of Verona, gets a makover. The works should be enterely financed by Italian fashion group, Calzedonia. Today, the Arena is still in use and it is internationally famous for the large-scale opera performances as well as music concerts.


Arena of Verona by Pietro Naccari







The best project was selected through an international competition that was launched in March 2016. The competition asked designers to cover the Arena with a roofing structure: fully reversible, visually coherent with the amphitheater and its historical surroundings, cost-effective, structurally feasible, functionally and acoustically compatible with the events, including an artificial lighting system, being openable if necessary, and (obviously) have no negative impacts on the original structures.

_Winner project by Gmp - Architekten von Gerkan, Marg and Partners_






































































http://www.repubblica.it/cultura/20...na_verona-157275726/#gallery-slider=157281761


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Parco della Rinascita Bari, Apulia*

Former industrial site turns into a new public park which spans over a surface of 100,000 sqm.



































































































http://www.bonificafibronitbari.it/media/photogallery/


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Any render?


----------



## inspire2 (Feb 4, 2017)

*Consonno - Italy - Ghost Town - Aerial Views*






In the early 60s, Italy was experiencing a short-lived economic boom which ushered in a new way of life made of shiny cars, rock ‘n’ roll and an overwhelming optimism about the future. Everything seemed to be possible, even razing a small ancient village in the middle of nowhere.
Consonno was born, but now the odd, half-completed village of kitschy buildings is abandoned and crumbling under decades of neglect and graffiti. After being built on the ruins of its predecessor, Consonno seems like it is well on its way to being paved over as well.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

amazing projects!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Aquileia Tower Jesolo, Veneto*
Design > Carlos Ferrater, Gustavo Carabajal, Eleonora Mantese, Xavier Martí Galí

The project is inserted between the Venice Lagoon, the mouth of the rivers Sile and Piave, and the sea. It is integrated via a perpendicular axis into the coastline.








The project involves an underground public car park in the Piazza Internazionale, with tree-lined paths which alternate sun and shade, and the remodeling of Via Aleardi with the laying out of a new public space, the 2,000 sqm Piazza Aquileia, enclosed by a building on two levels which contains the different commercial and amenity uses: shops, cafeterias, a fitness center, and a sundeck and swimming pool. 

A lane to the rear solves the accesses to the underground car park and the logistics of the tower and the shopping complex. Standing in the center of this space and surrounded by these buildings is the 73m-high Aquileia Tower.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*MUSE | Sciences Museum Trento, Trentino Alto Adige*
Design > Renzo Piano Building Workshop

















The site of a former Michelin factory, is now a new part of the city of Trento. This transformed post-industrial brownfield site now shares many characteristics with Trento's urban fabric – the clear hierarchy of the design, its functional stratification and an overall similarity in the size of buildings and materials used for their construction. This urban renewal project has reconnected the city to its natural context, which in Trento is defined by the nearby Adige River and Monte Bondone. This new district, for a long time physically separated from the city centre by the railway, now feels psychologically closer. The Quartiere delle Albere is a home for MuSe, the new Sciences Museum, serving to reinforce the cultural identity of this area of Trento.



































A vast covered square welcomes the visitor and divides the public section of the building from the part dedicated to the staff. The working spaces include offices, research laboratories, workshops, storage areas for scientific collections and for exhibitions, the library archives and technical spaces. The public area is made up of exhibition spaces, small children's area, conference hall, laboratories, educational labs, a tropical greenhouse, the library and a café. This all adds up to roughly 12,000 sqm. 






























































The exhibition develops on 6 floors and occupies a surface of roughly 5,000 sqm dedicated to permanent exhibitions, temporary exhibitions, tropical greenhouse, instant exhibitions and various cultural events. The narrative thread underlying the permanent exhibition focuses on the diversity of natural environmental settings, with special attention to alpine ecosystems. Starting on the top floor with high peaks and extreme glaciers, and going right down below sea level in the basement, visitors make a journey through different settings and observe the changes that are caused by variations in altitude, by differences in habitat and their specific biodiversity. 












































The journey proceeds, with a set of experiments in comparative anatomy, genetics and molecular biology, to DNA, biotechnology and nanotechnology and to the technological and ethical challenges that these science innovations pose.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Oberholz Mountain Hut Obereggen, Trentino Alto Adige*
Design > Peter Pichler Architecture, Pavol Mikolajcak








The new hut contains a restaurant and is located next to the cable station Oberholz with direct connection to the ski slope.








The cantilevering structure grows out of the hill like a fallen tree with three main branches creating a symbiosis with the landscape. Each of them is facing towards the three most important surrounding mountains. At the end of the branches a large glass facade frames the surrounding mountains from the interior of the hut. The sloped roof shape of the glasses takes his inspiration from typical huts in the area, while the branching roof and complex structural interior expresses a new and contemporary interpretation of the classic mountain hut.



































The interior is defined by a complex, curvilinear and visible wood structure that gradually fades into walls and creates so called "pockets" for intimacy. It could also be seen as a new open space interpretation of the classic "Stube", well known in typical structures of the area.

The entire hut is constructed with wood: structural elements and interior in spruce, the facade in larch, furniture in oak- all typical woods from the area. A homogenous sculpture with local materials.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Salewa Park*
Bolzano, Trentino-Alto Adige/Sudtirol
Design | Cino Zucchi Architetti

The new headquarters for the sportswear brand Salewa, one of the most prominent manufacturers in Bolzano, is situated in an exceptional location adjacent to the Bolzano highway suggesting a landscape building, in formal dialog with the steep surrounding mountainsides. As well as housing new work spaces and an indoor climbing gym, the building aims to provide a space for interaction and communication between the company and its network of suppliers, partners and clients. The new headquarters represents a point of convergence between different elements of everyday life: from physical, social and communicative dimensions to work styles and leisure.

The regular plots of the fields towards south, together with the backdrop of the mountains to the north, are a reminder of the centuries old relationship between the work of man and nature, the same as the castles that dot the valley and the villages seeking the sun on the southern ridges. The north side, facing the new road, represents a melting point with the city's industrial area, constituting the address of the company for those who reach it by car or by foot and for those who use the connected services. Finally, the eastern wing, with the climbing wall facing the public park and bistro, represents the most convivial and public side of the building. The volumes of the office building and climbing gym interact with each other and with the surrounding mountains embracing the large facing courtyard parking lot, screened from the road by a green barrier. The arrangement of functions into the building volumes generates a series of relationships that determines the image of the building on different scales, a sequence of different exterior and interior landscapes that helps users to explore the building in relation to the different levels of each area's privacy. 

The same cladding covers the three taller office buildings of the south side, serving as a sunshade screen. The metallic cover, with its broken geometry integrated with the surrounding mountains, extends with a large overhang towards the south covering the deposit area. On the north side, the large vertical glass covering which does not require any sun shading, brings light to the work spaces offering stunning views over the surrounding landscape.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Isozaki's Loggia Uffizi exit financed by Italian Government.*
Florence will also host the "Italian Language Museum".

Designed as a new exit to the Uffizi Gallery by the Japanese architect Arata Isozaki and Italian architect Andrea Maffei in 1999 and at a standstill due to disputes ever since, the loggia has been named as one of the new cultural projects by the Italian Ministry of Cultural Heritage and Activities. The project was originally envisioned as a large grand exit to the Uffizi, echoing the Loggia dei Lanzi in Piazza della Signoria.










CONCEPT
*Loggia are common and prominent public structures in Florence. Isozaki and Maffei replicate this traditional form for both its historic but also functional aspects*: providing cover and protection from the elements when necessary yet also establishing a new public reference point for Florentine people. The light trapezoidal cover of the loggia, narrows where it connects to the museum, and references, according to the architects, Brunelleschi themes from Renaissance. The structure intended to allow the public to interact with the city by providing not only necessary programme and space for the museum's expansion, but to allow for a constant flow of people through a neglected space within the current fabric of the city.










STRUCTURE
*A tall fan-shaped structure, large enough to span the entire slanted site, would be made principally of steel, serena stone and glass. The new exit was created not to compete with the existing grand entrance*, or to deviate visitors from the main promenade through the museum. Instead it was focused on revitalizing the area by Piazza Castellani, which had become an afterthought.

*The loggia was designed as a piece that would settle amongst the existing buildings, yet stand in contrast as a modernist addition to the city.* The simplicity allowed the architects to create a continuous space, one that would blur the interior with the exterior. *Serena stone was chosen to pave the ground of the exterior sloping plane and outdoor areas, visually merging the space. The canopy was composed of a series of horizontal beams, arranged in a radial manner within a trapezoidal frame. Covered with glass panels*, the Tuscan sunlight would filter through the space creating interesting shadows as the sun traversed the sky.

Four thick columns support the large horizontal plane, and serve to highlight the Giorgio Vasari's windows, which were not altered in the architect's proposition. *The back columns are connected to a stone block that covers the exits, but manages at the same time, to highlight the back facade of the existing building. The areas below the ramp, of approximately 300 square meters, would be designated to the museum's extension*, principally in the form of storage. The slope of the site, an important historic element was extended in order to connect the existing Vicolo dell'Oro street and the network of smaller passageways with Via dei Leoni.* At the center of the space, the architects decided to place four of the Uffizi's giant sculptures on pedestals matching the exit sequence at the back.*










The Uffizi will receive 12 million euro as part of the Grandi Progetti Beni Culturali scheme, but it's not the only project in Florence to benefit from the nationwide investment. With funding to the tune of 4.5 million euro, the "Italian Language Museum" will be established in the Santa Maria Novella complex ahead of the 700th anniversary of the death of writer Dante Aligheri in 2021.

Other projects that are set to receive state funding include:

the Venice Arsenal, home to the Venice International Art Biennial;
the State Archive in Rome;
the Archaeological Museum and Park in Sibari (Cosenza);
the Museum of Contemporary Art in Rimini;
the parkland surrounding Palazzo Te in Mantua;
the Palazzo Silvestri Rivaldi in Rome;
the Museum of Ligurian Singer-Songwriters in Genoa;
the Cà del Dutur in Monte Isola (Brescia);
the Archaeological Park of Laus Pompeia in Lodi.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Opera" by Edoardo Tresoldi: the famous sculptor has realized a new public artwork in south Italy.*
46 classical columns to celebrate the "magic" of the strait of Messina and the Greek-Roman origins of the City of Reggio Calabria.










*It has been inaugurated on this weekend "Opera", the new permanent public art installation by **Edoardo Tresoldi**, located under the Falcomatà promenade, facing the strait of Messina, and promoted by the Municipality and the Metropolitan City of Reggio Calabria. Edoardo Tresoldi - who was nominated for The Design Prize 2019 in the category of "in the artistic realm" - plays with the transparency of mesh and industrial materials to transcend the time-space dimension and narrate a dialogue between art and the world around us. *He has presented works within public spaces, archaeological contexts, artistic parks, events, interiors, and exhibitions worldwide.






Composed of 46 classical columns, up to 8 metres tall, made of metal enliven one of the largest public areas in Europe: the South Linear Park along the Falcomatà waterfront of the Italian city. Opera was born as a celebration of the contemplative relationship between place and human being, through the classical language and the poetics of the "Absent Matter", expressed through the wire mesh, the characteristic element of the Milanese artist.








*This latest installation generates a sort of imaginary space - a mental agora that leads visitors into an ever-changing perceptive dimension. Varied heights and depths create a social setting within which visitors can reflect and contemplate their surroundings*. "Opera was created to emphasize the character of the place through the built environment, thus offering a further key to its interpretation", says Tresoldi. "I have tried to create a place of contemplation and to investigate the role of public art today, which I believe should be able to welcome the present".

Opera is Tresoldi's second installation in Calabria after "Il Collezionista di Venti a Pizzo" in 2013 and the second major permanent public work in Italy after the "Basilica of Siponto" in Puglia, commissioned by Italian Ministry for Cultural Heritage in 2016, an installation awarded the Gold Medal for Italian Architecture in 2018, a prestigious Italian architecture prize established by Triennale Milano.

















​ansa.it / elledecor.it / archiportale.it / domus.it


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Apfelhotel Torgglerhof* *in Saltusio - San Martino in Passiria (Province of Bolzano), Trentino-Alto Adige.*
Designed by: noa* network of architecture

























































































Apfelhotel Torgglerhof / noa* network of architecture


Completed in 2020 in Saltusio, Italy. Images by Alex Filz. The apple, a fruit that originated in Kazakhstan and was brought to South Tyrol by the Romans, is central to the region’s cultural landscape. The...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Hotel Milla Montis* *in Maranza - Rio di Pusteria (Province of Bolzano), Trentino-Alto Adige.*
Designed by: Peter Pichler Architecture

























































Hotel Milla Montis / Peter Pichler Architecture


Completed in 2020 in Maranza, Italy. Images by Gustav Willeit, Daniel Zangerl, Jörgen Camrath. Peter Pichler Architecture won an invited competition in 2019 to design a new hotel in northern Italy. The new Hotel Milla Montis was inaugurated in...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*San Petronio: Mario Cucinella proposes to complete Bologna's Basilica.*
"It's the ideal place to apply the principles of the encyclical of Pope Francis on integral ecology".

The impact is of great effect. A wood on the facade of San Petronio. A green backdrop covers the brick part bare of marble, which unfortunately remained unfinished. The project is signed by the Italian architect Mario Cucinella, among whose recent projects there is the "Vertical Nest" in Milan.




























> *Architect, how did you come up with it? *_"Looking at the drawings with which, over the centuries, it was thought to complete the facade".
> 
> *No one had ever thought of trees and bushes. *"I believe that San Petronio could be the ideal place to apply the principles of the encyclical of Pope Francis Laudato Si 'on integral ecology".
> 
> ...


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Like this a lot!


----------



## Antonio Ciardo (May 12, 2020)

*Giardini Mazzini 95, Lecce (LE), Apulia*
_Via 95° Reggimento Fanteria_










Lecce, the most important city in Salento Region, is corrently living a period of demographic boom. Last year alone, it gained 1.600 more people (the city in total has only 96.500 people), an increase of 2.5% on 2018.
All over the city, together with the demographic boom, there is a construction boom, with new residential and commercial buildings popping up every day. Most of them are replacing derelict or abandoned buildings in the centre of the city.
The biggest of these projects is *Giardini Mazzini 95*, right in the back of one the main squares of Lecce, Giuseppe Mazzini Square, the commercial heart of the city. The project envisaged the demolition of two abandoned residential and commercial buildings (one of them, a three stories residential building, was actually collapsing) and the construction of a massive seven-stories mixed-used (residential + commercial) building with gardens on overy floor. The construction began in the first months of 2019 and it's currently under way, very near to top out. Most of the apartments have already been sold.













































*





I Giardini di Mazzini – Lecce







www.giardinimazzini95.com




*


----------



## Antonio Ciardo (May 12, 2020)

*SKYTRAM, Genoa (GE), Liguria*
_from Brignole to Molassana










*News about the project by Comune di Genova*_
The new SKYTRAM will connect Brignole to Molassana and will be capable to transport at least 5.000 passengers per hour and the public transportation in Valbisagno will be made better. SKYTRAM will have a dedicated and elevated line compared to the road system nearby. The metro line will run on the right side of the river from Brignole to Marassi and on the left side from Marassi to Molassana.


The line will be 6,5 kms long and there will be 8 stations: Brignole, Marassi, Parenzo, Staglieno, Adriatico, Bligny, San Gottardo, Molassana. The project was studied to optimize the construction integration in the city contest with respect to the existing buildings and using recyclable materials. The stations were studied to facilitate the access and minimize the impact on the environment thanks to the usage of quality materials. 
The “U” viaduct on which the trains will run was projected to minimize noise and vibrations.
The impact on the city viability, both in the construction phase and when the line will be operational, will be minimal.

Another very important aspect is that the hydraulic regime of the watercourse will not be altered and - during the construction phase - the interference with the river will be very limited. The current project was presented by RTI Itinera-Alstom-Meridiam and provides the management of the new line for 30 years and the supply of trains.

The new line will be a double track line, with exchangers at Brignole and Molassana stations, to allow trains to change the way they run, and at Staglieno and S. Gottardo stations to guarantee better flexibility in case of breakdowns. There will be two motorized cars for each train and all of them will have a total capacity of 280 seats and will be managed by a signaling system and motion without driver. The proposed system will be able to transport 5.000 passengers per hour but it’s already prepared for an expansion. 

The municipality is already thinking to extend the line to Prato for a better interchange with the Alta Valbisagno region of Liguria and the other municipalities next to Genoa. There will be ten trains. 10-11 minutes will be the travel time from Molassana to Brignole and the wait from train to train is 3 minutes during the rush hour. The speed will be 37 kmh.
The whole project will cost 580 million euros.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Antonio Ciardo said:


> *SKYTRAM, Genoa (GE), Liguria*
> _from Brignole to Molassana
> 
> View attachment 900523
> ...


Why didn't they expand the unfinished Metro line as it was previouly planned and wouldn't have needed any interchange between both lines ?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Smarter Italy: 12 historic towns to become 'Laboratories of the Future'*

*The Italian government has selected 12 small towns to become experimental hubs for innovative technology in the areas of mobility, the environment, wellbeing and culture.* From virtual museum visits for tourists to remote monitoring of seismic activity, novel technological solutions will be trialed in these historic Italian towns under the government project Smarter Italy. Backed by state funds, start-ups, freelancers, universities and research centers will be able to develop avant-garde solutions to their town's individual needs, with a view to rolling out successful projects in the whole of Italy. The Smarter Italy project is headed by the Minister of Economic Development Stefano Patuanelli, the Minister of Universities and Research Gaetano Manfredi and the Minister for Technological Innovation and Digitization Paola Pisano. (...)

The 12 villages have been chosen partly for their diversity, thus posing a variety of problems to be solved. Bardonecchia (Piemonte) is a mountainous town, for example, while Pantelleria (Sicily) lies on the homonymous island off the coast. The other selected localities are Alghero (Sardegna), Campobasso (Molise), Carbonia (Sardegna), Cetraro, Concorezzo, Ginosa (Sicily), Grottammare (Marche), Otranto (Puglia), Pietrelcina (Puglia) and Sestri Levante (Liguria). Each town's inhabitants number more than 3,000 but less than 50,000. *Through the project, private companies, research centers and universities will identify a particular need of the local economy and then be able to trial new technological solutions not currently available on the market.* (...)


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

IThomas said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update





































See more:








PALERMO | New Regional Business Center | 116m | Pro


PALERMO - New Regional Business Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Palermo+PA/@38.1666196,13.3084357,251m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x1319e8c9814ed099:0xa0b042c233bd880!8m2!3d38.11569!4d13.3614868?hl=it Engineer Website: https://www.teknespa.it/?lang=it Project Facts -...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*"Italy Tomorrow" - The Recovery and Resilience National Plan after Covid-19 pandemic.*
Government grants funds to build the "Museum of the Mediterranean" designed by Zaha Hadid.










Project and info in the official thread > REGGIO CALABRIA | Museum of the Mediterranean (Zaha...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Anish Kapoor Foundation to open in Venice*
THE HISTORICAL "PALAZZO DI CANNAREGIO" WILL BECOME THE FOUNDATION OF THE RENOWNED ARTIST ANISH KAPOOR. THE FOUNDATION WILL OFFER A RICH CULTURAL PROGRAMMING AMONG TEMPORARY AND PERMANENT EXHIBITIONS, BOOKSHOP, EDUCATIONAL COURSES, WORLD-CLASS EVENTS, CONFERENCES, WORKSHOPS AND COLLABORATIONS WITH LOCAL INSTITUTIONS. THE MUNICIPALITY OF VENICE HAS GIVEN 'OK' FOR THE RESTORATION OF THE BUILDING.








The restoration project was drawn up by an Italian-German design team (FWR Associati and UNA Studio)








"Palazzo Manfrin presents an almost unique architecture in the Venetian panorama: the double-height hall of typical Palladian conception and the facade without ornaments make this building the prototype of a proto-rationalism that does not find other proofs in the city", explain the responsible Giulia Foscari and Antonio Foscari. "In the 18th century, it was the site of a collection of paintings that can be considered a kind of preview of the Gallerie dell'Accademia, which will be established in Venice in the 19th century. Later it fell into of neglect state that lasted more than half a century".

*Post-Covid Italy Plan, Draghi's government grants 170 million to Venice's La Biennale.*
The project will be divided into various restoration interventions, which will affect the Arsenale of Venice, the Central Pavilion and the Gardens of the Biennale, the structures of the Venice Film Festival on the Lido (Palazzo del Cinema, Sala Darsena and Sala Perla). It will take place through the restoration and enhancement of listed historical assets in use together with the maintenance and redevelopment of the sites.

Discover more about La Biennale di Venezia > La Biennale di Venezia


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palermo draws up plans to create the Mediterranean Congress Center*







*Another step forward to transform the former Mediterranean Fair of Palermo into an international congress center. *In fact, the design services of "Pavilion 20" were awarded to the group of professionals F&M Ingegneria SpA of Mirano, in the province of Venice. For the execution of the works as a whole, the regional government has already allocated 15 million euros.

"We want to equip the city of Palermo - underlines Sicily Region President Nello Musumeci - with a very prestigious Congress Center, suitable for introducing Palermo into the international circuit of the tourist accommodation segment. The Italian hospitality industry, in fact, is now one of the main sectors of economic activity for the creation of wealth in Italy. It is a concrete opportunity for all of Sicily. The goal is to launch the new people on the domestic and foreign markets to attract, especially in the low season, the mega-companies on the occasion of their meetings, when the pandemic is over, we hope as soon as possible" (...)


*Post-Covid Italy Plan, Draghi's government grants 33 million to Palermo: *
*Built in 1600s, the Manifattura Tabacchi prepares for a huge transformation to become a new cultural venue.*
It would include art exhibition areas, spaces for major events and Palermo's largest auditorium as well.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Etna Museum *
Catania, Sicily

Etna will finally have its museum. The cultural complex will be created in Catania, in the former Vittorio Emanuele hospital, according to the most modern museum standards, divided into six different sectors, with interactive installations and technologies, and educational spaces. The structure will allow a 360-degree immersion into the world of Europe's highest active volcano. The winning project is that designed by Florence-based architecture firm Guicciardini & Magni, which boasts extensive experience in museum design.



























































































Catania, presentato il progetto del Museo dell'Etna


L’Etna avrà finalmente il suo museo. Sarà realizzato a Catania, nell’ex ospedale Vittorio Emanuele,




www.regione.sicilia.it


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Piazza degli Alpini *
Bergamo, Lombardia

The redevelopment of the square was carried out by Studio Capitanio Architetti and Osa Architettura e Paesaggio on behalf of the Municipality. The square is barycentric between the 1900s central system by Piacentini and the wide expansion of Porta Sud. It is positioned along the historic avenue originally known as Viale Ferdinandeo, enriched by majestic trees and the monument to the Alpini (Alpine Corps), created in the 1960s, designed by Architect Gambirasio. The new square is imagined as a wide, freely accessible expanse able to re-establish for this space a new sense of belonging to the city. Open spaces and safe, free views allow the enactment of new collective urban behaviours such as events, open-air cinemas, temporary displays and local markets.

Paving is defined as an urban carpet, a Terre minéral, enhanced by alternating sections in polished and exposed concrete, that highlights the aggregates from local gravel quarries in the Orobic region. The "brutal" character of the material is accompanied by the fine geometrical design of the paving interspersed with metal joints and linear fissures for the collection of rainwater. The trees are directors, custodians and great actors in the square. The vegetation, ancient and luxuriant, is defined by century-old trees, imposing specimens that go back to the 1920s. Among them several Ginko Biloba stand out, living fossils that find their origin in the Permian period, approximately 250 million years ago.

*























































*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Renovation of Piazza Leon Battista Alberti *
Mantova, Lombardia

*































































*​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lumen Museum of Mountain Photography*
Mareo, Trentino-Alto Adige/Sudtirol

Man's fascination with mountains has been unbroken as long as anyone can remember. Located at the summit of the region Kronplatz, this small museum is dedicated to mountain photography, from its beginnings until the present as well as displaying the art of mountain- photographers from all over the world. The curated program stands out due to its interdisciplinary character: alpinism, tourism, politics, spirituality, and history — the subject mountains is examined from different perspectives. A restaurant combines culinary delights with a stunning view.

























































































































































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Bailo Museum *
Treviso, Veneto

Two elements have been added to a 16th-century monastery building: a cruciform facade, which marks the new entrance, and a covered passageway, the “galleria”, which forms also the new entrance hall. The Museo Bailo hosts a collection of 20th-century art, but was closed 15 years ago as the former monastery building was in need of significant refurbishment. The museum needed also a new facade, more adequate to its institutional role and to its position in the centre of the ancient town. The cross-shaped form is a composition of eight precast artificial-stone slabs, dotted with small perforations, which are made from a mixture of Carrara marble and a special white cement. It stands out in front of pre-existing walls, coated in a type of polished white plaster called marmorino. 

Behind the facade an extension made from white concrete was slotted into a narrow inner courtyard. It forms the museum's new arcade and hosts ticket hall and book shop, but is also used as an exhibition space and conference hall. The gallery walls are covered in sand-coloured stucco and the floors are made of terrazzo, Carrara marble and white cement, a reference to the finish used on the building's outer walls. Partition walls were removed from rooms in the old part of the building to reveal the original layout, which now features a series of wide, vaulted galleries. A conservative restoration of all the building's original decorative elements, materials and structures has been achieved in the cloister, in the vaulted rooms as well as in the wall's decorative paintings. Sculptures are displayed on a series of mottled grey plinths and in vitrines designed by the architects.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Santa Maria Goretti Church *
Mormanno (Cosenza), Calabria
design | Mario Cucinella Architects

The church has been designed to feature as a distinctive building within the context it is placed. The facade is characterized by few essential elements, which define the main symbols of the Christian tradition, such as the entrance door and the cross. The layour has a natural look and a flowing structure, which draws inspiration from the curves of Baroque architecture. The interior decorations make an extensive use of traditional materials like marble, bronze and mosaic, thus creating an interplay with baroque featurs of the innovative architecture. Thanks to the application of passive design's principles, the building makes the best use of availabele natural resources. Natural ventilation and lighting enable the building to relate harmoniously with the surrondong enironment, thus limiting the resort to mechanical plants.

































source​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Venezia-Mestre Transportation and Commercial Hub*
Venice, Veneto

See more > Link


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Venice's Procuratie Vecchie opens to the public after five centuries.*

*Venice's Procuratie Vecchie building, located in the famous Saint Mark Square, has opened to the public after five centuries.* After a rebuild in the 1530s, *the Procuratie Vecchie's interior*, adorned with ornate ceilings and frescoes, *was reserved for politicians and royalty *- in its heyday as a city-state, the Doge and his nine governors used the Procuratie as headquarters. The building was originally designed by the architect Bartolomeo Bon and later by Jacopo Sansovino

*The five-year restoration project concerned the reorganization of accessibility and usability, also introducing a new vertical circulation. The functional mix now also includes a cafe, a new auditorium designed to host international symposia, congresses, spaces for cultural events and exhibitions, etc... *Ancient, local and traditional construction techniques have been privileged: the use of craftsmanship was important in order to recover the integrity of what has been present for years in one of the most representative places of Venice. For example, great attention has been given to the use of recycled conservation and to the material, when possible, of elements belonging to the history of the building, such as the recovery of existing wood and the reuse of terracotta tiles for the creation of terrazzo floors. As for energy performances, the Procuratie now stands out as a carbon-neutral building in the heart of the city of Venice.









Media | THSN


Use the contact form below to leave a message, stating your name, the name of the newspaper you work for, your telephone number and your questions.




thehomevenice.com





Shoots taken during restoration work:


----------

